# Surf Weight Wire?



## Stinger (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey guys i was wondering where you get the heavier gauge copper wire to make your surf weights. I finally got my hands on some solid aluminum and made a weight mold but i cant find anywhere that sells 8 gauge or bigger cooper wire. Wut size do you normally use for your weights and where the heck do you find the stuff?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

When I made them myself and used copper, it was always hard drawn no. 10 from some pieces of 500 MCM.
I worked as a construction electrician in the IBEW, back in those days and had plenty of foot long pieces of 500 MCM. Go to a place that buys copper scrap wire, they should have plenty.
If you can find 1/8 inch or so stainless , that would be best. But the copper works fine.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I use 12 guage Romex. If you have access to an electrician, he should be able to supply you with all the scrap pieces you'll need.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Just go to a welding supply store and buy a pound of 1/8" Stainless Weld Wire..


----------



## 4X4FOREVER (Mar 12, 2006)

I bought 5 feet of 12/2 romex for $3. bux from the hardware store. It was enough for 15 spider weights. I also use .o45 and .062 stainless welding rod.... about $12. dollars at most welding supply stores.
10 gauge copper wire will work to. I like the 12ga copper the best because it will bend a little. really helps when ya put them loose. I make 2 to 8 OZ weights


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I like how you did them weights! Look Good!



4X4FOREVER said:


> I bought 5 feet of 12/2 romex for $3. bux from the hardware store. It was enough for 15 spider weights. I also use .o45 and .062 stainless welding rod.... about $12. dollars at most welding supply stores.
> 10 gauge copper wire will work to. I like the 12ga copper the best because it will bend a little. really helps when ya put them loose. I make 2 to 8 OZ weights


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

All mine have 10 gauge on the casted weights, and 8 gauge on the yak weights.


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

I had the same problem. Went to Tractor Supply and Lowes etc. with 14 being the strongest I could find. Wound up buying a tomato cage and cutting wire from it. Works perfectly.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

deff. use ss wire from welding supply comes in 3' sticks .............the stuff is bullet proof, no more broken wires.....


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

I use the wire off the hangers my wife gets from the dry cleaners. You know, the heavy bronze ones.


----------

